

Ask HN: does exists something like github for translations? - napolux

I need to translate 100-200 strings to localize an iOS app and I was searching for some online service where you can post your strings and let people &quot;pull request&quot; translations, free or paid. Can you help?
======
johnny22
[http://transifex.com](http://transifex.com) is one option

